# PCI-E x16-Karte in x8-Steckplatz ?!



## OutkastInc (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Server daheim und würde ihn gern mit ner HD4850 aufrüsten. Leider unterstützt das Mainboard nur PCI-E x8 und nich x16 wie die Karte. Ich habe eigentlich gedacht, es wär abwärtskompatibel, aber in wikipedia steht, dass das nicht möglich sei.
Mein Frage wär nun, ob ich die HD4850 trotzdem irgendwie in mein System bringen kann?!

Gruß, OutkastInc


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2008)

also, die frage ist

hast du physikalisch nen 8x steckplatz?
dann nein

ist ein ein 16x steckplatz de rmit 8x angebunden ist
dann ja
sonst würde eine 4850 ja auch mit nem p45 nicht im CF laufen de rbietet danna uch nur noch 2 mal 8 lanes


----------



## EmmasPapa (7. Juli 2008)

Generell vorsichtig wäre ich mit alten ASRock Boards. Die hatten z.T. schon mit der alten G80 Probleme. Bei den neueren Boards sollte das aber keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 07.07.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider unterstützt das Mainboard nur PCI-E x8 und nich x16 wie die Karte.



Welches Board sist es dann?

Denn das ein Board nur einen 8-fach PEG hat ist eher ungewöhnlich bis unwahrscheinlich


----------



## abfackler (7. Juli 2008)

Was soll dass denn für ein Server sein,dass der so eine starke Grafikkarte braucht??


----------



## OutkastInc (7. Juli 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 07.07.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> OutkastInc am 07.07.2008 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also es ist dieser Server von IBM https://www-304.ibm.com/systems/sup...5366024&osind=0&psid=ii&continue.x=1&matrix=Y
Hab grad noch nicht den Namen des Mainboards gefunden, weil ich den Server erst bekomme..sobald ich ihn hab editier ich mal den Post 

Edit: Ich bekomme den billig, und da ich eh nen neuen PC möchte..bietet sich das an! und nebenbei will ich auch damit zocken deshalb die Grafikkarte


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2008)

Das ist dann sicher nur ein 96-Pin PCIe Speckplatz - da wid die Karte nicht reinpassen.

Denn die 8-fach PEG-Steckplätze die bei CF oder SLI Boards zum Einsatz kommen haben die vollen 164 Pins.


----------



## OutkastInc (7. Juli 2008)

Hier wären auch nochmal genau angaben zum mainboard und den PCI Steckplätzen 



Spoiler



http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/xbc/cog/x3200m2/x3200m2io.html


Wenn es wirklich nicht geht, gibts dann ne alternative mit ner guten Grafikkarte??
Das wäre ansonsten ziemlich beschissen 

Edit: Hab gerade mal gegoogelt und nen Adapter gefunden http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/pciexpressx8tox16adapter-p-755.html Taugt so ein Teil etwas?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 07.07.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wären auch nochmal genau angaben zum mainboard und den PCI Steckplätzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Alternative?
Meinst du ein anderes Mainboard?


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2008)

Solang der Slot hinten offen ist geht es trotzdem.
Theoretisch könnte man ihn sogar auffeilen  .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2008)

olstyle am 07.07.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch könnte man ihn sogar auffeilen  .



Dann is aber nix mehr mit Garantie


----------



## OutkastInc (7. Juli 2008)

olstyle am 07.07.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Solang der Slot hinten offen ist geht es trotzdem.
> Theoretisch könnte man ihn sogar auffeilen  .



Das musst du mir genauer erklären!!   Aber die Grafikkarte würde ohne so einen Adapter allein wegen der anderen Steckplatzgröße nicht reinpassen oder?  
Als Alternative mein ich zB ne andere Grafikkarte, oder keine Ahnung, was es eben gibt


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 07.07.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 07.07.2008 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie passt eben doch!
Der PCI-E Standard ist so konzipiert dass jede Karte in jedem Slot läuft und umgekehrt, unabhängig von der Bandbreite. Daher kann man eine x16 Karte in jedem PCI-E Slot benutzen, wenn er nur nicht mit einem Plastig-Steg am Ende "geschlossen" ist.

Diese Steg kann man theoretisch auch einfach wegfeilen, nur ist das halt nicht ganz ungefährlich...

@Eol:
Ab da rein  :
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=2&tid=6869663&page=1


----------



## OutkastInc (7. Juli 2008)

Klappt das auch?! Oder kann da im Endeffekt mehr kaputt gehn?
Oder gibts sowas wie ne Anleitung, denn bisher kann ich mir noch nicht viel darunter vorstellen   
Trotzdem schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 07.07.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt das auch?! Oder kann da im Endeffekt mehr kaputt gehn?
> Oder gibts sowas wie ne Anleitung, denn bisher kann ich mir noch nicht viel darunter vorstellen


Meinst du das Einstecken oder das auffeilen?
Ersteres klappt unter der Bedingung dass der Slot offen ist immer, letzteres kann, wenn man mit der Feile einen der Kontaktpunkte erwischt, ordentlich daneben gehen und wurde von mir in erster Linie erwähnt um die generelle Kompatibilität zu veranschaulichen.


----------



## OutkastInc (8. Juli 2008)

Ja ich werde mal nachschauen ob der Steckplatz nach hinten hin offen ist. Ansonsten hab ich hier nochmal sonen "x8 to x16 Adapter" gefunden. http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=11682
Was sagt ihr dazu? 25€ mit Porto und Versand, würde das Teil kosten  
Gruß, OutkastInc


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 08.07.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich werde mal nachschauen ob der Steckplatz nach hinten hin offen ist. Ansonsten hab ich hier nochmal sonen "x8 to x16 Adapter" gefunden. http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=11682
> Was sagt ihr dazu? 25€ mit Porto und Versand, würde das Teil kosten
> Gruß, OutkastInc



Das Problem mit dem Adapter ist das die Karte dann um 90° links gedreht eingebaut werden muß. Der Lüfter zeigt dann also zum Mainboard.

Und für nen Dual-Slot-Kühler ist dann sowieso zu wenig Platz!

Für Dual-Slot-Karten muß es die sein:
http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=11783

Aber dabei werden dann die meisten Steckplätz überdeckt und der Lüfter zeigt noch immer in Richtung Mainboard.

Und selbst wenn du rechts-gedrehte finden solltest wäre sicher die CPU im Weg.


----------



## OutkastInc (8. Juli 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 08.07.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und für nen Dual-Slot-Kühler ist dann sowieso zu wenig Platz!


Soweit ich weiß besitzt die HD4850 keinen Dual-Slot Kühler  



> Aber dabei werden dann die meisten Steckplätz überdeckt und der Lüfter zeigt noch immer in Richtung Mainboard.


Ich denke, dass der Server "viel Luft" bietet, und die anderen Steckplätze werde ich nicht brauchen.

Hab hier noch bei Norsk-IT ein Teil gefunden, ist dass das gleiche, da gibts irgendwie keine Produktbeschreibung http://www.norskit.com/norskit/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=,PK10000D,110061763,,


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 08.07.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass der Server "viel Luft" bietet, und die anderen Steckplätze werde ich nicht brauchen.



Der Lüfter kann aber dann nur einen Bruchteil der Luft einsaugen wenn der zum Mainboard zeigt. Das wird fast sicher zu einer zu hohen Grafikkartentemperatur führen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2008)

OutkastInc am 08.07.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich werde mal nachschauen ob der Steckplatz nach hinten hin offen ist. Ansonsten hab ich hier nochmal sonen "x8 to x16 Adapter" gefunden. http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=11682
> Was sagt ihr dazu? 25€ mit Porto und Versand, würde das Teil kosten
> Gruß, OutkastInc



da war dein erster link besser.
der hat die karte nur höher gemacht - man kann sie nicht mehr im slotblech festschrauben, aber in die meisten gehäuse sollte sie reinpassen.
der hier legt die karte auf die seite -> wenig platz für den kühler und vor allem liegt sie jetzt quer zu den slotöffnungen, was n bissl sägen am gehäuse erfordert.

p.s.:
alternativ zum auffeilen des slots kann man auch die karte absägen.
ist da auch nochmal leichter, was kaputt zu machen


----------

